# UP CO2 Atomizer help needed!



## Aeropars (20 Feb 2011)

Guys,

I've just put in my Up CO2 atomizer but cannot get it working. I was expecting to have a very fine mist coming out my spraybars but nothing. When i disconnect the co2 tubing theres a pressure release so CO2 is being released. I dont have any leaks or anything either.

Whats wrong? Anyone have any ideas?

I have anear on full bottle of CO2 using a JBL regulator.

Any help apreciated.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2011)

What's your working pressure and bubble rate?  Maybe there's not enough pressure to penetrate the ceramics?  

They also take a while to fill with gas before you start to see the mist.  How long have you given it?


----------



## Aeropars (20 Feb 2011)

I'm not too sure which is which but one dial is 60 bar and the other is 1.5 bar. The one thats 1.5 bar normally changes depending on how open th needle valve is.

I've given it a good 5 minutes but with no joy. Does it matter which way round the atomizer is? I didnt get any instructions so not sure if it matters.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2011)

It shouldn't matter which way around.

Do you have a bubble counter?  What BPS are you running?

Try opening up your needle valve more.


----------



## Aeropars (20 Feb 2011)

I've opened it all the way but no joy. If i sate the end off the co2, i can stop the flow of c02 with my finger. SHould I be able to do that?!
I'm stumped as to what the problem is here.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2011)

Hmm.  With the needle valve fully open I don't think you'd be able to stop the gas with your finger over the end of the open CO2 hose.

Have you used the reg before with different diffuser?


----------



## Aeropars (20 Feb 2011)

Yeah, I've been using it for years with cermic jobbies and more recently my aquamas. I do have another regulator from aquatic magic i can try.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Feb 2011)

Worth a try.


----------



## Tom (20 Feb 2011)

Up to 1.5bps I couldn't see any mist in my tank. I can now I'm at around 2bps.


----------



## Aeropars (20 Feb 2011)

I changed the regulator and now have mist! Very odd! I guess the JBL regulator has a lower working pressure.

The bubbles are tiny! Im already sure that this will be much better than the Aquamas job i had before. 

George - Did i read somewhere that you have yours on the inlet of your filter? I'd love to be able to rid the mist if possible as it gives something of a cloudy effect.


----------



## GHNelson (20 Feb 2011)

Hi
Here is some information that maybe helpful.
viewtopic.php?f=37&t=12261&hilit=+up+atomiser
hoggie


----------



## andyh (20 Feb 2011)

After lots of tinkering i concluded that the Up atomiser required a minimum of 1.7 bar to work. As George mentions earlier it requires this pressure to be forced through the ceramic tube.


----------



## Aeropars (20 Feb 2011)

Thanks Andy,

I saw in the other thread mentioned that you can alter the regulator although mine seems to be an earlier version. Do you know if all JBL's are adustable?


----------



## andyh (20 Feb 2011)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy,
> 
> I saw in the other thread mentioned that you can alter the regulator although mine seems to be an earlier version. Do you know if all JBL's are adustable?



No not all of them are. There should be a little black cap which you pop off and there is an hex head bolt underneath. Not all regs come with this option.


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Apr 2011)

Are any of you using jubilee clips on the atomizer to hold the pipes on? or just the standard plastic fitments as they come? 

Possible water leaks frighten me, its not the actual water... more the mrs!


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Apr 2011)

I've seen people use jubilee clips on them.  I'm going to when I get mine next week   Better safe than sorry and all that!


----------



## Johno2090 (20 Apr 2011)

I had this issue mate, The reg sounds like its too tight on the bottle, loosen it up about a quarter a turn or even half and it will have loads more pressure!

Edit: And yes i use "hose clips" to hold all my fittings on! even then i had a few teething leeks


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Apr 2011)

Just love that caption!


----------



## andyh (20 Apr 2011)

Yes i use hose clips on all mine, as the screw thread is questionable! And i too am scared what Mrs H would do to me if i flooded the cream carpet in the lounge!


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Apr 2011)

So moving back a little, can any of you recommend a good one way valve to use and are any of you that are using the up atomizer, do you have jubilee clips on the co2 pipe around the one way valve? Or are no clips need. 
I ask as my system is running at just under 2 bar, anything below this and the atomizer just will not spring into life.


----------



## Johno2090 (21 Apr 2011)

I just have Hose clips on the pipes that carry water the co2 one does not need them. As for one way valves I have two installed either side of the bubble counter, Steer clear of the glass valves not only do they not work very well that also make a hell of a racket when theres gas going throught!

I use two plastic ones i bought from my lfs. Like these but in black: Click me Work well and no audible noise!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2011)

Not sure you can get jubilee clips that small to be honest!


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Apr 2011)

I see, the reason I ask is that last night my co2 tubing popped of the plastic valve I’m using at the moment - I can only think that now I’m running at just under 2 bar the gas pressure has found the weakest point on the line.  I was using a ceramic diffuser in the tank at 1.2 bar, with the same valve at that's been ok.

I really need to get this sorted as my dog that was lying near the tank when this happened about wet himself! I have never seen a dog move so fast I tell you! he looked at the tank very sheepish this morning....


----------



## Johno2090 (21 Apr 2011)

Warm the tube up when you put it on and get it as far up as possible should be pretty impossible to pull it off again.


----------

